# Delta Dust Collector AP400 - worth a shot?



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm contemplating which dust collector to start of with?

currently I am using a shop-vac, and only have a table saw, jointer, drill press, and a router table - so for most part it does a good job, but I would like to have something a bit bigger for the tablesaw and jointer.

I see the Delta AP400 dust collector on sale from time to time for under 100 which is about my budget, and just wondered if it's worth the effort? or should I just hold off on that , and save up for something bigger in the future?

anyone had good/bad experience with the AP400 and cares to share some of that experience here?

Thanx a bunch!
Sharon.


----------



## ramon68 (Mar 10, 2008)

Wait until you can afford a bigger DC. A woodworker with much more experience than I told me that if I got a 1 hp DC, I'd be looking for a bigger machine in less than a year. 1 hp = 650 cfm, 1 1/2 hp = 1100 cfm. Took his advice and got a 1 1/2 hp DC and put a sub micron cartridge filter on it. No regrets. 
Check out billpentz.com and wynnenv.com for more info on DCs.


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

I've got the AP400. It's ok if just connected to one machine at a time. I replaced it with a 3hp grizzly after about 8 months of dragging the hose from machine to machine. Also, the 30 micron bag lets a lot of fine sawdust back into the air.


----------



## alaskawoody (Jun 28, 2008)

I haven't purchased yet but I was looking at the Grizzly G8027 1hp DC. It has 500cfm and a 30mc bag. I was then told that a good rule of thumb is 100cfm for every inch of dust port the machine has and another 100cfm for every ten feet of hose. So a TS w/ a 4" dust port will need 400cfm as long as the hose is under ten feet. I'm now holding out for the G1029Z. 2hp, 1550cfm, 220v set up, 2.5mc bag, 2 four inch ports, and the 30gal cyclone two stage DC thrown in for free. It's 260$, but I have not found anything w/ these fetchers. Especially the 2.5mc bag. Also some tools specify a minimum cfm to properly clear dust. Hope this helps.


----------



## bikeman (Mar 8, 2008)

I picked up one of these as my first "real" DC and like it. For my needs it's fine, but I only run one tool at a time and don't mind moving the one pickup from machine to machine. You may get annoyed with that real quickly. 
It is what it is, a low-end DC. I couldn't spend the bucks for an 1100CFM dual-port beast.
I'd say, get the most dust collector that you realistically can, even if it means saving up more $$ for the purchase. 
Get something that you'll be proud of a year from now, and you'll probably have made the right choice.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i just got one off craigslist for 100 bucks and it seem to do the job so far.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses - It does seem like a really good deal, and a good start (by upgrading from my shop vac) - I guess I was mostly concerned about the fact the the AP400 is setup to 30micron, as opposed to my shopVac which is HEPA and 1micron - I don't think I want to downgrade in filtering the dust going in the air (as much as I can).

upgrading the AP400 with a 2 micron canister, or a 1micron bag is another $150 (roughly) which will put the total cost closer to a 1.5HP collector with a better filter - so I think I'll wait it off, and just go with a bigger one to start with and setup plumbing to avoid having to move the machine from tool to tool-unless it's possible to do that with the AP400.


----------



## rams1942 (Jul 21, 2010)

I find the Ap400 to be a close to useless piece of "machinery". It will not pick up wood shavings off the floor for more than 10 seconds after totally cleaning it out. May be good for sawdust but not for lathe shavings or a planner. If anyone has found it to be to the contrary and can advise how to make it work better I would appreciate knowing that. From my experience with it I would not buy it at the best price around.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

HF has thier 2hp 5 micron model for $189. I have a coupon code for $169 if you need it. 
Ramon is right, I bought a used 3/4hp Delta DC for $35 off CL. If I knew then what I know now, I would have saved that $35 and bought a bigger rig. I mean, it works ok. But just barely ok. I'd never touch anything below 2hp in the future.


----------

